# Woman nearly drowns in E46 M3



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-pic DailyMail.com_

An Auckland woman was rescued yesterday, after she drove her E46 M3 off a car park rock wall and into Waitemata Harbor in New Zealand.

The BMW was sinking at a rapid rate, leaving the driver struggling to keep above the rushing water, in the rear window. Thanks to some quick acting bystanders, police were quickly on the scene to free the trapped 63-year-old woman. Since the doors would not open, due to the pressure of the water, rescuers had to smash the BMW's rear window to free the occupant. Police officers on the scene figured she had maybe a minute, to a minute and a half left, before the car was completely submerged.

The woman was lucky and got away with a few cuts and bruises. She is expected to make a full recovery. As for the car, well, I'm pretty sure that poor M3 won't be back on the road anytime soon.


_-pic DailyMail.com_

http://youtu.be/aFWsD3eRsyk

_Source and full story DailyMail.com_


----------



## wesmc (Feb 18, 2015)

Hopefully he re-thought that rock while she was pressed against the glass!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

wild story


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

note to self. just because an m3 is awesome, it's still not a jetski.


----------



## cenix (Feb 1, 2015)

A very lucky woman.


----------



## EconoBox (Aug 9, 2011)

I had no idea Matt Dillon is now a cop!


----------

